# Warmest region in winter?



## Crystal (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi,
Can anyone give info on the weather in Spain during winter?
The warmest region, the least rain etc?
Planning our journey and would like to know where to go and explore.
Thanks


----------



## wineciccio (Apr 24, 2016)

how long is a piece of string??? weather changes as you should know, therefore you could be up north of Spain and it might be hotter then south or vice versa, we have had all sorts of weather changing in our travels, even in Portugal one year it went from very hot to pissing down for a week and half in Albufeira, so just travel and enjoy what you get.:dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## vwalan (Apr 24, 2016)

if you want warmth and dry try morocco much warmer than eu but you do need to get down to agadir area . its protected there by the canary isles . they take the wind and leave agadir area lovely .


----------



## Crystal (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes, I am aware that weather changes!!

Just wanted some info on the warmest area to head for in Spain during winter.

We live on a Narrowboat in UK so well aware of weather, more so than if you live in a house as the boat rocks in the wind etc!!!

So hence wanting some warm weather to escape the UK winter, and wanted to hear of some experiences about this, I heard Murcia is supposed to be warm, dry air so good for people with arthritis, or is further south warmer?
Morocco too far this time round, who knows in future.


----------



## John H (Apr 25, 2016)

Crystal said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give info on the weather in Spain during winter?
> The warmest region, the least rain etc?
> Planning our journey and would like to know where to go and explore.
> Thanks



Nobody can guarantee the weather for any region but as a general rule, if you want a frost free region, then you will have to go south of Valencia and stick to the coast. The interior of Spain is high (some of it very high) and can be very much cooler than the coast in winter. The driest part of the country (indeed of Europe) is the south-eastern corner (Almeria/Murcia). In Almeria, for example, average daytime temperatures in the coolest month (January) are around 17 Celcius. The biggest problem here is wind. It can be very windy for days on end if you are unlucky. There may be no more than two or three rainy days a month but when it comes, the rain can be very heavy, causing flash floods in otherwise dry river valleys. In recent years, there have been some quite bad floods around September/October. But on the whole, I know where I would rather spend winter


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Costa Calida*

They don't call it the warm coast for nothing.   After 6 years spent between Valencia to down into mid Almeria centred on Mazarron  I have decided that it is a good place to spend the winter.  In the south you can stand on the beach in shorts and see the snow capped Sierra Nevadas (noted for Ski Resorts).  Inland just a few kilometres it can be below freezing, but on the coast it is like a UK late spring day.  Spain's landmass rises very quickly as you head inland.

Don't think Spain is all sunshine as it can be cloudy and windy.   When the season change the clouds can open and deluge rain. This is usually about October-November ish.  Many people have died after being washed away in flash floods.   It can be sunny and dry where you are, but inland the dry rivers (ramblas) are filling up and these can take you by surprise.  Avoid parking on low ground or dry river beds in the Autumn and Spring when the inland snows are melting.

Northern Spain has been battered, all winter by the same weather fronts that have been sweeping the UK.  The south coast is suffering from long term droughts with water at a premium.  Very deep snow occurs on the high planes (ie Madrid, Teruel) where they also have many smaller ski resorts.  Snow chains can be required.

This winter on the Costa Calida (December to late March) we had rain on one day and on two occasions overnight.   I was swimming in the Med into mid January, then again in late March.  Late January to late March the temperatures were much lower that I could remember in other years.  On our way back heading inland at Segunt, it was below freezing near Teruel in early April, but the roads were all clear.

Now the bad bit the authorities are clamping down on wild parking but are opening more Aires/Camperstops to herd people into.  This has ben brought about by the increased number of vans, (I would estimate 4 fold) to those 6 years ago deciding to wild park on the coast.

As Alan says Morocco is much warmer than Spain, but you can still run into snow in the mountains.


----------



## vwalan (Apr 25, 2016)

heres two in morocco up in the atlas mountains near azrou. and one in spain . in spain we were down almost on the beach looking at the mountains of sierra nevada inland . 
we followed a snow plough only 2 weeks ago through part of the peco,s de europa . yet again on the north atlantic coast it was clear. as we got ready to leave santander you could easily see a fresh snow fall had dropped over night on the hills . 
you can still get snow in spain in june and july . its incredible . madrid is the highest capital of eu countries .


----------



## John H (Apr 25, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> As Alan says Morocco is much warmer than Spain, but you can still run into snow in the mountains.



But, as Alan also says, you have to go a long way south to ensure better weather than south-eastern Spain. The mountains can be covered in snow at any time of year and places such as Marrakech can be very cold in winter because of the cold air sinking from those mountains.


----------



## vwalan (Apr 25, 2016)

John H said:


> But, as Alan also says, you have to go a long way south to ensure better weather than south-eastern Spain. The mountains can be covered in snow at any time of year and places such as Marrakech can be very cold in winter because of the cold air sinking from those mountains.



hi john one year we were in marakesh it was 40deg at midnight . the next day we went up the mountains to watch world class skiyng . got that wrong . ha ha 
but yes its amazing how things change . 
this year only a few weeks ago we were at emb de beninar sat outside in the evening it was 27deg we were in shorts and t shirts . snow all around us . overlooking the water it was great . by next morning alot of the snow had gone .
only what 25 km in from adra in spain. later upby pecos de europa we sat with golden eagles flying around in a similar place but only a valley . next day had to follow the snow plough . was good fun.


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (May 18, 2016)

Crystal said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give info on the weather in Spain during winter?
> The warmest region, the least rain etc?
> Planning our journey and would like to know where to go and explore.
> Thanks



Hello
We are also planning to Winter In Spain in 2017 for the first time. Like you we are unsure where to go for the warmest weather. Our first thought was to go to Benidorm and book on to a site. 
 Would love to know What have you come up with?
Regards
Karen & Adrian


----------



## iampatman (May 18, 2016)

We stayed in Spain between last October and this March on the Costa Calida near Mazarron. The weather varied between warm and mild. Rained on two or three days and a half dozen nights but there were quite a few windy days and nights as there were last year and the year before that. Basically it's T shirts and shorts during the day and jeans and a light fleece in the evenings. 
Other, possibly warmer, locations are available 

Pat


----------



## lebesset (May 19, 2016)

staristically the Mar Menor


----------



## Trish1997 (Jun 28, 2016)

We booked into la torretta in benidorm for 4 weeks ending up having 6 weeks due to a chest infection, got itchy feet then so decided to go along the southern coast of spain, which i think was warmer but it could have been down to spring coming.?
We would definately book Benidorm again. You either love it or hate it, we love it,  everything, lots of cheap wine and eating out. 
Lots of place with entertainment.
We even watched the new star wars film in English there,!
It's an english blackpool really, with the sun.


----------



## fliiint (Jul 11, 2016)

*winter in spain*

Hiya have spent the last 7 years in Spain for 6 months every winter....the warmest is south of Malaga a popular place for free camping is the La Cala de Mijas area just past Fuengirola on the coast road.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 11, 2016)

Get down to Andalusia, south of Seville.
Plenty of sites and wildcamping. You'll meet people who'll mark your card.


----------



## Gee (Jul 23, 2016)

I went down last October, the scenic route. Along the north coast via the Picos de Europa to Galicia Then down the Portuguese coast as far as Sines before heading to my house sit near Ecija, between Seville and Cordoba. This leg took me 3 weeks and the weather was really good with only a couple of damp days even up the north west coast of Spain. The weather at my house sit was sunny and hot with most days around 25c until after Christmas. January was pleasant but not as sunny at around 16c during the day, dropping to around 6c some nights. It was very dry and only had about 4 wet days in the 3 months. February I shot over to Morocco down the coast (Agadir 25c), inland to Zagora (20c) in the desert then back north on the inland route over the snow covered Atlas mountains.
Back in Spain (Fuengirola) in March the weather had improved to 22c, sunny and dry. Left south Spain in April up through inland Andalucia, Extremadura, Castilla and Leon then from the Cape Fisterra along the entire north coast, then along the Spanish side of the Pyrenees before crossing into France at Puigcerda. There was plenty of snow around  
but the roads were all clear and chains weren't needed and not to chilly at night (thankfully as my heater flue was damaged in a tyre blowout in Morocco).

I'll be doing similar again this winter probably down to Fuengirola but no Morocco.


----------



## Trish1997 (Jul 24, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Get down to Andalusia, south of Seville.
> Plenty of sites and wildcamping. You'll meet people who'll mark your card.


I've never understood that remark what does it mean?


----------



## witzend (Jul 24, 2016)

Ffion said:


> I've never understood that remark what does it mean?



Many meanings, In this context I'm sure it means put you right show you where to go help you.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 24, 2016)

witzend said:


> Many meanings in this context I'm sure it means put you right show you where to go help you.



When I was a lad it normally meant one had been singled out for 'special' treatment!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 25, 2016)

It's a north / south language thing.
Maybe someone could .... Tip you the wink?


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Spain in the winter*

Done 2 winters in Spain, 

Alicante area (Guardemar)  for a couple of months then on down to Cabo de Gata (Nr Almeria) for 4 months, warm and sunny throughout the winter.
Took a quad bike for local transport.

Second trip was a long leisurely drive from Calais to Granada then down a bit to the the Alpujarras spent the winter in Orgiva on a site costing 350 euros a month inc electric. I got settled in and didn't move the bus for 6 months. I had a Punto on a trailer for local transport.
Lots and lots of mountain driving with some exiting routes and splendid scenery. 

Most of southern Spain is lovely and warm/sunny throughout the winter months. You can tan in December/January.

A lot of the sites in Benedorm are fully booked for the winter, full of expats wintering there.

I tend to avoid the touristy areas, I like to explore off the beaten track.

James


----------



## Torroxgirl (Aug 28, 2016)

*Winter in Spain*

Try East of Malaga - it is as far south as you can go in Spain but the winter is fab! We live there and as long as you stay on the coast it will be between 18 and 24 most days with good sun hours. At night it averages 15, with a cold night going down to 10. But anywhere south of Valencia will be nice and warm but surprisingly busy in winter as lots of Northern Europeans travel to Spain to take advantage of the better weather. Enjoy!


----------

